# What is the worst dialogue of all time?



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

Can give an actual line or just a movie..........

In terms of movies, I'd say.......well, any Italian horror flick. 

Although "Batman and Robin" might have the worst dialogue in a major motion picture.

"Let's kick some ice!" and "Adam and Eeeevil" were bad.........

Rob Zombies "Halloween" had a bad one-liner near the end, when the main gal says something like: "The boogeyman does exist, doesn't he?"

Or "House of the Dead 2": "I'm all alone, alone in the dark"....ugh, what's even worse is that, that is obvious reference to a Uwe Boll movie.

Alot of people will hate me for this.....but the "This is my card" from TDK didn't do it for me. IT's not the worst, but was lazy compared to the rest of the dialogue.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

_“20 years ago they kicked me out of the medical community for trying to put artificial intelligence in babies.”
_
Ummm...wha?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

Some Clint Eastwood movie which is called Blood Works(I think) has a bad one.

"Show me your heart". If you remember the movie you would realize how bad it really was.


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2008)

"I'm not a GANGSTER, Anna!"

I'm so glad I didn't see that movie (Illegal Tender) but a commercial for it ran for like a month at work last year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

Even though I havent seen it, a movied called Woodchipper Massacre had some bad ones.

They push a guy into a woodchipper and looking at the remains say: "What a geek"


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 30, 2008)

from X-Men .....



> Storm: Do you know what happens to a toad when it's struck by lightning?
> [pause]
> Storm: The same thing that happens to everything else.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

OOOH, that's a good one.  

Oh yeah, Margot Kidder's inner-monologue in Superman(1) was pretty sucky. The "see through me" crap was simply.....crap, shaming a great movie.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Aug 30, 2008)

im about to make you my wiotch


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 30, 2008)

The Covenant?

Actually, I knew that one had some shitty lines but coudn't remember what.......


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 30, 2008)

> I'm the dude playin' the dude, disguised as another dude!



I have to say, that was just the worst comedic line I heard in film, not just Tropic Thunder.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN4aXtJvtbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SPN (Aug 30, 2008)

Shoot Em Up, the part where he leaves the baby at the playground and the lady walks over to it and says "Oh my god, someone has left a baby" in the WORSE ACTING VOICE EVER. I tried looking for a clip, but no dice.


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkLqKr3Y8PY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 30, 2008)

SPN said:


> Shoot Em Up, the part where he leaves the baby at the playground and the lady walks over to it and says "Oh my god, someone has left a baby" in the WORSE ACTING VOICE EVER. I tried looking for a clip, but no dice.



She got what was coming for her.


----------



## Chee (Aug 30, 2008)

A lot from the Star Wars prequels.

And silly Martial, its: "here's my card."


----------



## Koi (Aug 30, 2008)

Bear Walken said:


> from X-Men .....



True, but that didn't make it any less awesome. xD


----------



## TSS28 (Sep 1, 2008)

From Ultraviolet...
(I didn't bother learning names so sorry)

EvilGuy: "You got Hemo blood on me...*wipes blood* It is on!"
Herolady: "Yes...it is..."

Note that Evil Guy is an older white male wearing a suit. Makes this all the funnier...


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 1, 2008)

_Why so serious?_


----------



## Chee (Sep 1, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> _Why so serious?_



RAWR.


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

i dont know the film but i think everyone knows the line

"GARBAGE DAY"


----------



## konohakartel (Sep 1, 2008)

Koi said:


> "I'm not a GANGSTER, Anna!"
> 
> I'm so glad I didn't see that movie (Illegal Tender) but a commercial for it ran for like a month at work last year.



Actually thats a good movie..and the set up for that 1 line makes it better...because he really isnt a gangster


----------



## Shintiko (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh god I just have to say it.  Star Wars Episode III.

Anakin: From my point of view, the Jedi are evil!

*vomits*


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2008)

Most of the Star Wars movies have poorly written dialogue.

When I rewatched "A New Hope" again recently, it was kind of embarassing.....


----------



## Chee (Sep 1, 2008)

"They're eating her! And then they are going to eat me! OH MY GOOOOOOOD!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2008)

Which one is that from?

hmmm, "He's killing me!" from "Friday the 13th part 4: the final chapter"(misleading title) was pretty amusing.


----------



## Chee (Sep 1, 2008)

No idea, I just saw a clip of it and thought it was hilarously bad.


----------



## escamoh (Sep 1, 2008)

"his name is Solo, he can use any weapon ever made"

lololololol


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 1, 2008)

Since people have mentioned Star Wars:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tim5nU3DwIE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2008)

I still think the worst SW line was when Leia first meets Peter Cushing in the first film and makes some insult at him. I gagged.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2008)

Theres some awful dialogue in those Anaconda movies but i'll stick with decent movies:

X-Men: "Ever wonder what happens to a toad when it's struck by lightning? Same thing that happens to everything else." 

Titanic: "I'm king of the world!" 

*Tho the Happening wins hands down:*

"You know that everyone gives off energy, right? It's scientifically proven. They got these cameras that can record what color you are when you're feeling different things. People that are angry give off a different color than people that are sad. See this ring? This ring can supposedly tell you what you're feeling. Let's see what you're feeling right now."  

After telling his wife that wind is killing everyone:

Mark Whalberg: "Lets close the windows."

Zoey Deschnal: "Why?"

"Hello. My name is Elliot Moore. I'm just going to talk in a very positive manner, giving off good vibes. We're just here to use the bathroom, and we're just going to leave. I hope that's okay."

"If we're going to die, I want you to know something. I was in the pharmacy a while ago. There was a really good-looking pharmacist behind the counter. Really good-looking. I went up and asked her where the cough syrup was. I didn't even have a cough, and I almost bought it. I'm talking about a completely superfluous bottle of cough syrup, which costs like six bucks."

*Worst Dialogue ever:*

Nursery Owner: "We're packing hot dogs for the road. You know hot dogs get a bad rap? They got a cool shape, they got protein. You like hot dogs right? By the way, I think I know what's causing this." 

Elliot Moore: "You do?" 

Nursery Owner: "It's the plants. They can release chemicals." 
[to his plants] 

Nursery Owner: "OK babies, we are going to be going, but we will be back soon, OK?"
[to Elliot] 

Nursery Owner: "Oh, plants react to human stimulus, they've proved it in tests." 
[to his wife] 

Nursery Owner: "You get the mustard?"


----------



## batanga (Sep 2, 2008)

GARBAGE DAY!


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 2, 2008)

Art: "Jigsaw's testing you, you fucking piece of shit!"
Rigg: "Put your fucking hands where I can see them! Put your fucking hands where I can see them!" 
Art: "Jigsaw's fucking testing you!"
Rigg: "Don't fucking move!"


----------



## Chee (Sep 2, 2008)

> After telling his wife that wind is killing everyone:



...wind?...are you serious?


----------



## Seany (Sep 2, 2008)

Chee said:


> "They're eating her! And then they are going to eat me! OH MY GOOOOOOOD!"



 Troll 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2008)

Troll 2, eh? I saw that along time ago and thought it was bad in a nice way. In fact, it's considered to be the worst movie of all time...but it's far from hated.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 2, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Theres some awful dialogue in those Anaconda movies but i'll stick with decent movies:
> 
> X-Men: "Ever wonder what happens to a toad when it's struck by lightning? Same thing that happens to everything else."
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT.
/close thread.
The happening wins.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 2, 2008)

Batman and Robin had some terrible lines in it too. Ivy: "My vines have a crush on you." and vines proceed to grab Batman.

Ivy: "I'm a lover, not a fighter. That's why every Ivy set comes complete with HIM!" and Bane attacks Batman.

Freeze: "Always winter-ize your pipes." and he freezes some pipes and knocks a hole in the wall.

Freeze: "Freeze in hell Batman!"

And there's a shitload more that go on and on in that movie that I can't recall.


----------



## Koi (Sep 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> ...wind?...are you serious?



Yeah, the plants fight back.  They send out toxins through the air.  Or something.  Either way, big


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

Koi said:


> Yeah, the plants fight back.  They send out toxins through the air.  Or something.  Either way, big



Wow...not seeing that movie. Big fat DUMB smacked on that one.


----------



## Talone (Sep 3, 2008)

Revenge of the Sith wins this award on multiple counts.  My personal favorite can be seen below.



> ANAKIN: You are so beautiful!
> 
> PADME: It's only because I'm so in love . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for Dragonball live action movie to be released before making this judgement.


----------



## Wrathchild (Sep 3, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm waiting for Disaster Movie to be released before making this judgement.



Fix'd.

.......


----------



## Chee (Sep 3, 2008)

"Have a nice trip, see you next fall," from some random cop in TDK.


----------



## waterkunoichi (Sep 3, 2008)

"Anakin... you're breaking my heart!"

Yeah, ew.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 3, 2008)

Any line from any Sci Fi Orginal movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

Wrathchild said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> .......


 I was only listing movies I may some day watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2008)

lol, just watch the old dragonball movie to see the worst dialogue......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe. However, I think the new one will far surpass even that movie in terms of the most awful adaptation movie of all time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2008)

You know which one I think of...imagine this in a bad Romanian accent.

"He's the first one to kill a vampire in over a million, trillion years.  I'd say that's earned him a drink."

I think it was actually a thousand years, but who the fuck cares.  They could have easily inserted a random number of years into that sentence.

Man, Van Helsing sucked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2008)

I was okay with Van Helsing, but disapointed at the same time.

CrazyMoron X: Have you seen the old one?

At the absolute least, this movie will have better special effects and better acting. Even though it's kind of miscast, Justin Chatwin is a decent actor.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2008)

I only liked the special effects, especially those for the werewolves.


----------



## Chee (Sep 4, 2008)

I liked Van Helsing.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm surprised that this hasn't come up:

(Or if it has, I missed it.)

[YOUTUBE]avXsM2n2oqg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2008)

Street Fighter? The entire movie is so bad I dont think one or two lines will make a difference......


----------

